# The Warmaster



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

What is this? No discussion about latest Gaunt‘s Ghosts novel? Surely the board cannot be that dead. 

This is without a shadow of doubt my favourite _Warhammer 40,000_ novel in years, even with the one glaring issue it has. Part of it is of course all the build up to it, this is what, the fourteenth novel in the series? Characters I love and care about and I have waited _six years_ to read how their story continues. 

And now it‘s out. Ran through the rain to the store first thing in the morning, bought it and ran to the closest cafeteria to sit down and read it, knuckles white around it‘s edges gripping it so hard the spine is bent, because I be damned if this book was not an edge of your seat experience that did not relent. Dan is a master author, and even something so mundane as washing away lice from peoples hair just bristles with cinematic excitement. 

What issue did I have with it? 




That cliff hangar ending! Where is the sequel?* I NEED IT IN MY LIFE ALREADY.*


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Can’t wait to read this but it’s in a queue, mustn’t skip the queue! Wrecking me!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I find it hard to get excited because it's been that long since the last one, and the fact the last couple weren't up to the standards of the first few in the series. I will of course pick it, though.


----------



## Mike (Aug 18, 2018)

Loved it! Can't wait to read the next one.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I find it hard to get excited because it's been that long since the last one, and the fact the last couple weren't up to the standards of the first few in the series. I will of course pick it, though.


I'm in the same camp. Haven't read GG since 2011 (I think). Hard to pick up the enthuiasm when I hardly recall what happened the last time.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> I'm in the same camp. Haven't read GG since 2011 (I think). Hard to pick up the enthuiasm when I hardly recall what happened the last time.


I've read it since then, and I have to say I enjoyed it. Abbnet handles the gap between books in quite a spectacular fashion. Well worth jumping back into it here.


----------

